# Not happy



## foreverford

Ordered from this company, and went for 1 to 2 days delivery, as i needed the order by a deadline. (witch cost extra)

its been 4 days, and no products,
i messaged them via the "contact us" on their website, but no reply.

also, i have not received any email conformation of my order, but my account on their website says order processed!!!!

won't be using these guys again


----------



## Andyblue

Edit: seen who you ordered from ....

Might be a genuine reason why you've not had any reply / goods...

Hope you do get your stuff soon...


----------



## TonyHill

^^^^^ considering its in the 'Detailed Clean' section, I'd say that gives you a clue bud :thumb:


----------



## uggski

Which one are you then?


----------



## cossiecol

foreverford said:


> Ordered from this company, and went for 1 to 2 days delivery, as i needed the order by a deadline. (witch cost extra)
> 
> its been 4 days, and no products,
> i messaged them via the "contact us" on their website, but no reply.
> 
> also, i have not received any email conformation of my order, but my account on their website says order processed!!!!
> 
> won't be using these guys again


Have you phoned them rather than just relying on an email which can be missed?


----------



## Andyblue

TonyHill said:


> ^^^^^ considering its in the 'Detailed Clean' section, I'd say that gives you a clue bud :thumb:


Oops, didn't see that using the iPad this morning, my bad


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi

Would this be Robert B?

I've seen your email now, sent *Friday after 10pm*, unfortunately this is outside of our working hours as stated on our site. Although I shall reply to you now.

You placed your order after mid-day on Thursday and we do allow 24 hours for processing, again as mentioned on our website.

The collection from DPD on Friday was in the morning so your order did not leave then.

Order emails are sent automatically via a third party SMPT service so unless its in your junk mail you should have a order placed email, but regardless as you stated the order status clearly states that its been seen by us and processed too.

As mentioned earlier I will reply to your email now.


----------



## foreverford

DetailedClean said:


> Hi
> 
> Would this be Robert B?
> 
> I've seen your email now, sent *Friday after 10pm*, unfortunately this is outside of our working hours as stated on our site. Although I shall reply to you now.
> 
> You placed your order after mid-day on Thursday and we do allow 24 hours for processing, again as mentioned on our website.
> 
> The collection from DPD on Friday was in the morning so your order did not leave then.
> 
> Order emails are sent automatically via a third party SMPT service so unless its in your junk mail you should have a order placed email, but regardless as you stated the order status clearly states that its been seen by us and processed too.
> 
> As mentioned earlier I will reply to your email now.


thanks for resolving this, I'm now 100% satisfied,

Ill ask mods to close the thread/delete it


----------



## foreverford

Moderators !! Trying to contact you

please can you delete this thread!!!

It does not resemble true reflection of this seller!


----------



## Kerr

Glad it has been resolved. 

I think the lesson of not diving in two feet first and reading the T&Cs is vital here.


----------



## Cookies

Any time I've ever needed something to be sent out quickly, a quick call before placing the order to have a chat and explain the circumstances, usually works perfectly well. 

Cooks


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev-

foreverford said:


> Moderators !! Trying to contact you
> 
> please can you delete this thread!!!
> 
> It does not resemble true reflection of this seller!


How have tried contacting one of us? Ive not seen a report come through and unfortunately we're not on here 24/7


----------



## 182_Blue

-Kev- said:


> How have tried contacting one of us? Ive not seen a report come through and unfortunately we're not on here 24/7


No contact here either


----------

